# OT: Check out this guy, the next Yao Ming



## white360

Huang Changqiu is 8'0 tall


----------



## white360

It's a man (thought I might add it becasue he lookes like a women)


----------



## SheedSoNasty

That is one big dude. I wonder how his physical condition rests.


----------



## tradetheo

I hope to god that guy isn't a basketball player. he would get broken in half during the tipoff. please say he isn't going to be drafted, and this is just a picture of a 8 foot guy you found, cause if he makes it to the nba then its all downhill from there.


----------



## white360

It's just a pic I found.
But look at this basketball player:

















Sultan Kosen, born in 1982, who stands 242 cm (8-0 feet), weights 155 kg and wears 60 shoes size. He has been discovered by a scout of Galatasaray named Cavit Altunay in Kiziltepe Köyü, a little village of the Mardin Province, Eastern Turkey, very near to Iraqi border. Galatasaray has immediately signed the young player, and the club is confident to convert him into a basketball player in two or three years, even if he is only a project at the pure beginning. At present, in fact, Kosen needs a surgical treatment on his knees and needs to improve his athletic skills. But Galatasaray doctors say that he still grows, and the definitive height could be around 250 cms (8 feet, 2 inches.....).


----------



## Backboard Cam

There's no way either of those guys can run for 35 minutes a game, but they sure are tall.


----------



## white360

There is no problem playing 35 min, you just don't run that hard.
Muresan played alot. He was 4 inches shorther, but sure heavier.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I think I've heard of Kosen before.


----------



## white360

It was talking baout him as an possible nba draft candidate a couple of years ago.


----------



## Utherhimo

alien genetic tests


----------



## white360

These guys would be the best defensive players if goaltending wasn't illegal


----------



## zagsfan20

Lets draft him, he'll be an all-star in a couple of years......Wow we would have quadriple Towers of Joel, Ha, Nedzad and Kosen!........We would win championships galore!


----------



## CanJohno

zagsfan20 said:


> Lets draft him, he'll be an all-star in a couple of years......Wow we would have quadriple Towers of Joel, Ha, Nedzad and Kosen!........We would win championships galore!



My god... have you just gone into full-blown smart-*** mode, or what?


----------



## dkap

Still no Robert Wadlow...



> Sultan Kosen, born in 1982, who stands 242 cm (8-0 feet)


That can't possibly be right, unless it's an old picture from when he was shorter. You're telling me a 8'er can't touch the rim flat footed? And I thought Yao had freakishly short arms. From that picture, I'd peg him at the 7'3" to 7'6" range.

Dan


----------



## white360

They wrote he was 7'11, but has grown to 8'0, but he looks kind off short


----------



## Utherhimo

they both look like they would tumble and fall pretty hard if shaq,HA or Yao bumped into them they remind me of a strenched shawn bradley. The chinese guy looks like he already is suffering from bad knees look how he walks, giantism poor guy wont be able to walk on his own in about 10-12 years if he lives that long. The Turkish guy screams of Manute Bol and we all know how long he lasted, imo anyone over 7'5 shouldnt even be considered too many health problems how many centers above 7'3 had long careers?


----------



## white360

manute had 10 years. he wasn't a great scorer, but one of the best blockers in the history of the game. 
shawn bradley has had a long career.
Zydrunas, Mark Eaton did pretty good, the years he played.
Georghe Muresan, didn't play long but he got a most improved player


----------



## Utherhimo

Muresan can barely walk now 
Bradley took years to get "big"

so 5 guys not very many 

you ever seen the story of Georghe after his career its very sad.


----------



## white360

Well it's not only 5 players. but how many has really been over 7'3 ?
i'll post the ones i remember:
Ralph Sampson - 7'4 (good 5 years in nba, twin towers)
Chuck Nevitt - 7'3 (won a ring with LA)
Manute Bol - 7'7 (on list)
Georghe Muresan - 7'7
Shawn Bradley - 7'5 (on list)
Rik Smits - 7'4 (add him to list, pretty good player)
Mark Eaton - 7'5 (on list)
Yao Ming - 7'6 (doing good, add to list)
Arvydas Sabonis 7'3 (did good in the nba)


----------

